# Evinrude Streamflow for sale...in France



## Zaz

There's an Evinrude Streamflow for sale on eBay in France (he certainly chose to run away not to be recalled) for a decent price, pretty good condition but you will have to find the Milsco seat, the headlight, the Stewart-Warner speedo and its wheel drive, Goodyear tires (and probably the rims), pedal blocks and a few decals...

The fork seems in good condition.

Don't know that seller.

Is it the original paint?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182287591091?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Freqman1

Not original paint--please leave that thing in France! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle

Reminds me of an Evinrude outboard trying to pretend it's a Johnson (seafoam green)


----------



## catfish

Is that fork bent?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Freqman1 said:


> Not original paint--please leave that thing in France! V/r Shawn



Send them all to France for that matter!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Along with all the bowdens

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims

Some guy went to a lot of trouble to get this together then put a 70's mattress saddle on it.
Sorta like a beautiful woman with hairy armpits and the last thing I would expect over there...umm, wait a minute.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1

scrubbinrims said:


> Some guy went to a lot of trouble to get this together then put a 70's mattress saddle on it.
> Sorta like a beautiful woman with hairy armpits and the last thing I would expect over there...umm, wait a minute.
> Chris




Not an analogy I would use--I don't believe I have ever seen the words 'beautiful' and 'Evinrude' used in the same sentence. At least when talking about the bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man

Wow, you guys are harsh! Other than the seat I think it looks really cool. But then again some of you said you don't like Glidacycles either. Oh well, to each their own!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Freqman1 said:


> Not an analogy I would use--I don't believe I have ever seen the words 'beautiful' and 'Evinrude' used in the same sentence. At least when talking about the bikes. V/r Shawn



Hahahaha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81

I kinda like it, put a different seat on it and swap out the ugly gumwalls for some whitewalls and it would be cool.


----------



## Jay81

I guess I should have looked at the price before commenting. I still like it for a couple hundred or so, but not at that price.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Ugly bikes are awesome.  I dig it.
(Not in that color, though)


----------



## Freqman1

Jay81 said:


> I guess I should have looked at the price before commenting. I still like it for a couple hundred or so, but not at that price.




Do you realize nice original deluxe versions of this bike sell in the $10k ish range? V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire

I'd sure like to have one, that I picked up cheap, cause it would be for sale in a heartbeat!


----------



## GTs58

Reflector pedals, that seat and a Schwinn chain guard added a grand + to the value.


----------



## rustystone2112

Dan the bike man said:


> Wow, you guys are harsh! Other than the seat I think it looks really cool. But then again some of you said you don't like Glidacycles either. Oh well, to each their own!



no Glidacycle for me but i think the Evinrude'.s are pretty cool


----------



## Balloonatic

It's sad to me a rare, unique bike brings out the haters. As my Nana used to say, if you can't say something nice, say nothing at all. 

Chain guard looks correct GTs58... even though it strongly resembles the Schwinn hockey stick. Probably sourced from the same place as Evinrude likely didn't produce them, the seats, bars or other accouterments themselves. 

As Shawn said, the Streamflow can fetch _real_ money... how many have you seen say compared to a deluxe prewar Schwine Autocycle? Sometimes it's nice to be the only kid on the block with something unusual, out of the ordinary, and rare. Don't you know, ugly is the new pretty? 

For every 100 Aerocycles you might see one Evinrude Streamflow... if you're lucky. I have yet to see one in person, and I've been around vintage bicycles since about 1978. 

Same mentality that thinks the Tucker automobile was ugly and insignificant... go get a Chevy Bel Air and be happy.  

Does anyone know where the horn resides? The original ads I have seen mention a built-in horn, and pix of orig. bikes I have seen show an EA horn button on the bars... my guess is it's hidden in the fork, but doesn't look like there's much room for it and batteries in there?


----------



## detroitbike

Correct chain guard.
  These bikes look killer in a Polished finish.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Balloonatic said:


> It's sad to me a rare, unique bike brings out the haters. As my Nana used to say, if you can't say something nice, say nothing at all.
> 
> Chain guard looks correct GTs58... even though it strongly resembles the Schwinn hockey stick. Probably sourced from the same place as Evinrude likely didn't produce them, the seats, bars or other accouterments themselves.
> 
> As Shawn said, the Streamflow can fetch _real_ money... how many have you seen say compared to a deluxe prewar Schwine Autocycle? Sometimes it's nice to be the only kid on the block with something unusual, out of the ordinary, and rare. Don't you know, ugly is the new pretty?
> 
> For every 100 Aerocycles you might see one Evinrude Streamflow... if you're lucky. I have yet to see one in person, and I've been around vintage bicycles since about 1978.
> 
> Same mentality that thinks the Tucker automobile was ugly and insignificant... go get a Chevy Bel Air and be happy. [emoji14]
> 
> Does anyone know where the horn resides? The original ads I have seen mention a built-in horn, and pix of orig. bikes I have seen show an EA horn button on the bars... my guess is it's hidden in the fork, but doesn't look like there's much room for it and batteries in there?



"For every 100 aerocycles you may see one of these" you know why?... cause the aerocycle is sexy compared to this and the kids knew it, if it was popular you would see more.... Side note, the aerocycle was built to last. These things broke ....IE why it's rare... out of a hundred of these built one lasted... sorry.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonatic

You prove my point nicely, @Obi-wan... the Streamflow was not the "popular" girl at the high school dance, she was the cool, unusual chick in the corner into Elvis Costello instead of Skynard or disco....

I prefer the underdog, the ugly duckling... the oddball. Don't get me wrong, I love the Aerocycle, I have one in my living room, and I have a '55 Chevy Nomad and a '58 Cameo pick up too... American apple pie all the way, baby... you're missing the point completely if you're comparing which is more sexy, beautiful or popular. It's not about that at all. It's about appreciating something unusual and different from the norm. It was a popular failure, and beautiful because of it.

I mentioned my classic Chevys.... but the car in my corral that gets ALL the play, ALL the adulation, ALL the stares and lustful looks is my 1950 Tatra.... exactly.. your WHAT?? That's right, the oddball, the car western civilization didn't even know existed until a few years ago... and most seasoned car guys STILL have no friggin' clue what it is. Give me the Tatra all day long... every guy and his brother has a Chevy, but only three guys in Los Angeles have a Tatra; me, Jay Leno and a guy named Paul Greenstein. When I show up at a car show my Tatra draws a huge crowd. When I drive it down the street cars almost crash trying to get a look at it. This orphan, oddball, weird car has won best of show next to mulit-million dollar cars at very prestigious car shows. Take an Evinrude Streamflow to a bike show and watch the reaction. Schwinn and Chevy are cool, and popular... Tatra & Evinrude... in a class by themselves.

I don't take anything away from those with pedestrian taste.... but I'm different, and gravitate to different. I say be unusual, and show off something you _won't_ see too many places. That, my friend is MUCH more _interesting_.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I'd rather look at 100 different rare colorful autocycles, then one half assed designed Evinrude 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Please indulge me which one is more rare.....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> "For every 100 aerocycles you may see one of these" you know why?... cause the aerocycle is sexy compared to this and the kids knew it, if it was popular you would see more.... Side note, the aerocycle was built to last. These things broke ....IE why it's rare... out of a hundred of these built one lasted... sorry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



anything that can make an Aerocycle sexy gets my vote! I suppose if you have an Aerocycle and need to make it look good you might pick one of these up.
of course, if you have a Huffman it won't work, at that point all you're going to do is scare old ladies and children with an Evinrude.
I'm in the camp that it's fine staying in France, maybe we can send a few Bowdens to keep it company.


----------



## Balloonatic

no comment.


----------



## Dale Alan

Jealousy and negativity show their ugly heads again,not surprising. I like the fact that the Evinrude does not look like something from a cookie cutter .


----------



## Freqman1

Some people dig AMC Pacers and fat chicks with whiskers--just not me! Kidding aside diversity makes things interesting. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonatic

I just discovered the ignore button... fabulous invention here on the CABE.


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Awesome!.. Jay and I play handball with the same hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Ummm.......care to explain just _how _you came to discover this little fact??


----------



## bairdco

Didn't the CABE use an evinrude as it's header for a really long time?


----------



## rustjunkie

Well I like it. Having seen one up close and personal, to me it's a really interesting and unusual machine, lots going on and certainly unique.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I anticipated the winning bid to be much higher.


----------



## tripple3

Sold at $6972.44 Did you get it?


Velocipedist Co. said:


> I anticipated the winning bid to be much higher.


----------



## catfish

I thought it would go higher.


----------



## Balloonatic

I was up all night waiting to bid, but alas did not win. Wonder if anyone here scored? I wasn't surprised it didn't go for more, it was in Europe and the seller wanted a wire transfer which I think made some potential bidders hesitant. The bike had good bones though and could easily have been improved greatly by removing the tire pump, adding the correct headlight and ditching those horrid reflector pedals. Strip the paint, and polish her up, and that's one fine industrial-age machine. I would have ridden it proudly, and given all the haters something to hate on.


----------



## Nickinator

I was outbid at the last seconds So it wasn't Me who got it.

Nick.


----------



## bricycle

Nickinator said:


> I was outbid at the last seconds So it wasn't Me who got it.
> 
> Nick.


----------



## fordmike65

I wanna take it to the local skate park


----------



## Nickinator

Balloonatic said:


> Chain guard looks correct GTs58... even though it strongly resembles the Schwinn hockey stick. Probably sourced from the same place as Evinrude likely didn't produce them, the seats, bars or other accouterments themselves.




Chainguard looks like the same one as ours had....
Darcie


----------



## CrazyDave

I see why they call it a steam flow, like a steaming pile of...jeez.....someone here said "Its rare because no one wanted it when it was new" ....


----------



## Saving Tempest

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


>




*THAT ^ ^ ^ ^

I'd rather make Night Moves in that.*


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Saving Tempest said:


> *THAT ^ ^ ^ ^
> 
> I'd rather make Night Moves in that.*



I never knew this existed tell I saw this one. I thought it would be cheap....nope...apparently chevy only made 600 or so of them... fml

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonatic

My bike hauler until I got the Cameo.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Balloonatic said:


> My bike hauler until I got the Cameo.
> 
> View attachment 364528
> 
> View attachment 364529
> 
> View attachment 364530



Had three cameos in high school 
...
Nice El Camino 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

I love those Cameo's! I also happen to like El Camino's and have had my '72 SS 454 for 34 years! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Had three cameos in high school....




.....In your school's production of CATS?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> .....In your school's production of Cats?



Didn't run....saved them from the crusher...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Balloonatic said:


> My bike hauler until I got the Cameo.
> 
> View attachment 364528
> 
> View attachment 364529
> 
> View attachment 364530




Nice bike haulers, I'm drooling, especially on the 59!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Balloonatic said:


> My bike hauler until I got the Cameo.
> 
> View attachment 364528
> 
> View attachment 364529
> 
> View attachment 364530



That 59.....yummy yummy

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> .....In your school's production of Cats?



Shouldn't you be folding your girlfriends clothes?..... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish




----------



## fordmike65

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Shouldn't you be folding your girlfriends clothes?.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Nope, but I'll work on her bikes.


----------



## Balloonatic

fordmike65 said:


> .....In your school's production of CATS?




FIRST AND BEST BELLY LAUGH OF THE DAY.... YOU MADE MY DAY WITH THAT ONE MIKE! I laughed so loud my cat woke up and ran out of the room.

I really like your sign, @catfish! Jeez, how often do we need that on this forum... like about every post. So in keeping with that tradition, and the new, off the rails direction of this post... here is the "pile of vomit" so sweetly characterized by our San Diego friend for your perusal. To keep the tiniest bit of this thread alive I'm showing it because I mentioned it being an oddball like the Evinrude. Leno drives his with his right hand too.... his left is busy dabbing his chin from drooling over it. 





View attachment 364617


----------



## Balloonatic

Here's one to show scale..... go ahead, bag on the Crocs.


----------



## Balloonatic

While we're at it... some of the finer points of the car. The semaphores are a particular favorite... I almost caused an accident the first time I used them in traffic... people flipped out. Engine is 1952cc and the thing rides like a 60s VW bug.... if it were a limousine! Killer fun to drive... and hauls ass.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Balloonatic said:


> While we're at it... some of the finer points of the car. The semaphores are a particular favorite... I almost caused an accident the first time I used them in traffic... people flipped out. Engine is 1952cc and the thing rides like a 60s VW bug.... if it were a limousine! Killer fun to drive... and hauls ass.
> 
> View attachment 364636
> 
> View attachment 364638
> 
> View attachment 364639
> 
> View attachment 364640




Had three Tatras in high school...


----------



## fordmike65

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Had three Tatras in high school...



 Bahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Balloonatic

OK, that's the second best laugh of the day... and on a day when I really needed some laughs.. thanks guys.


----------



## mike j

Nice cars, they share a kind of "steam punk" look of the Evinrude. I'm starting to like it


----------



## jkent

I want a wagon like that. The Cameo is a sweet ride too, but that wagon is bad azz. 
Jkent


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Balloonatic said:


> FIRST AND BEST BELLY LAUGH OF THE DAY.... YOU MADE MY DAY WITH THAT ONE MIKE! I laughed so loud my cat woke up and ran out of the room.
> 
> I really like your sign, @catfish! Jeez, how often do we need that on this forum... like about every post. So in keeping with that tradition, and the new, off the rails direction of this post... here is the "pile of vomit" so sweetly characterized by our San Diego friend for your perusal. To keep the tiniest bit of this thread alive I'm showing it because I mentioned it being an oddball like the Evinrude. Leno drives his with his right hand too.... his left is busy dabbing his chin from drooling over it.
> 
> View attachment 364616
> 
> View attachment 364617
> 
> View attachment 364618
> 
> View attachment 364619




I'm diggin the split window with the fin, and those artillery wheels!


----------



## rustjunkie

Balloonatic said:


> View attachment 364636




interesting


----------



## Balloonatic

Yeah, interesting "coincidence" how alike the motors are, and the car compared to Porsche/VW in general... the designer of the Tatra sued Volkswagen for patent infringement and won something like a 3 million deutschemark settlement after the war... technically, the Tatra is the progenitor of the Porsche and Volkswagen; the latter used so many of the design elements of the Tatra, it's obscene... rear, air cooled engine, aerodynamic shape with flat bottom and controls running through a central tunnel, four wheel independent suspension, and the list goes on. The history of this car is *really* interesting... if you're interested, here is a link to a story Collector's Weekly did on my car with the whole story, and more photos and a video...

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/the-vw-bugs-rare-and-quirky-czech-mate/ 

VW/Porsche guys flip out when they figure out the connection, very few of them know the history so vital to the creation of their beloved cars. I kinda think without the Evinrude Streamflow we might not have the Hextube Silver King... I can hear our San Diego friend now saying I should send this "pile of vomit" back to Czechoslovakia... but we will win him over yet.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

3 million deutschemark, isn't that the equivalent to like $20.00 U.S currency?


----------



## Balloonatic

Yes, and if Deutsche Bank goes under, a bit less... gotta go stash some gold coins in my mattress... excuse me.


----------



## bricycle

CrazyDave said:


> I see why they call it a steam flow, like a steaming pile of...jeez.....someone here said "Its rare because no one wanted it when it was new" ....



No, I think it's rare because, being from an Outboard manufacturer, I'm sure it was expensive compared to others and It developed a bad rap from cracks it developed. It's no Bluebird, but it has an interesting design.


----------



## Saving Tempest

fordmike65 said:


> .....In your school's production of CATS?




My VCR ate my copy of Cats, but I didn't dare tell Spot.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Had three Tatras in high school...





Had three girlfriends in high school, not at the same time.


----------



## Saving Tempest

By the way, if that doesn't shout split window Corvette Stingray...


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I have to admit... This thing is even uglier in person.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I'm still in love with it though!  I added some whitewalls replaced the grips, pulled the french touring lights and pump, and installed a repop speedo.  

The plan is to strip it and polish the aluminum.  I'd like to locate that Milsco saddle and post though.


----------



## Freqman1

Better you than me  V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I'm still in love with it though!  I added some whitewalls replaced the grips, pulled the french touring lights and pump, and installed a repop speedo.
> 
> The plan is to strip it and polish the aluminum.  I'd like to locate that Milsco saddle and post though.




You couldn't resist...lol.


----------



## fordmike65

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 369696 I have to admit... This thing is even uglier in person.



So when we hitting the skate park?


----------



## cyclingday

Congratulations, Steve.
But, friends don't let friends ride on that fork.
Do not hit anything at speed on that bike!
That fork might look stout, but it will snap like a bread stick in the right situation.


----------



## catfish

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I'm still in love with it though!  I added some whitewalls replaced the grips, pulled the french touring lights and pump, and installed a repop speedo.
> 
> The plan is to strip it and polish the aluminum.  I'd like to locate that Milsco saddle and post though.




You got a good deal. I was tempted to hit it.


----------



## catfish




----------



## bricycle

shiney as a babies heine....


----------



## Robertriley

It's so UGLY COOL steve.  Congrats and I'm glad it's in Socal so we can all see one in person.


----------



## THE STIG

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 369696 I have to admit... This thing is even uglier in person.



if i didn't have other projects,, would have been on that like a fly on shet


----------



## Balloonatic

If it were anyone else I would be pissed.... I was the last bid under your winning one... but congrats my friend, I'm happy it's you who got it! At least it's in the family and nearby so I can see it. 

Making rapid progress on the coffee house now and planning our first bike show/meet for spring, so better get busy on it so you can debut it there.


----------



## higgens

I like it as is throw a cool seat on it


----------



## cyclingday

Yeah, Steve's been known to trump you when the hammer goes down.
I was hot on the tankless Robin last year, only to be sniped by Steve at the end.
It's hard to hold a grudge when you know it's in such good hands and see the results.


Balloonatic said:


> If it were anyone else I would be pissed.... I was the last bid under your winning one... but congrats my friend, I'm happy it's you who got it! At least it's in the family and nearby so I can see it.
> 
> Making rapid progress on the coffee house now and planning our first bike show/meet for spring, so better get busy on it so you can debut it there.



That Robin came out really nice and I'm sure this Evinrude will too.


----------



## catfish

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, Steve's been known to trump you when the hammer goes down.
> I was hot on the tankless Robin last year, only to be sniped by Steve at the end.
> It's hard to hold a grudge when you know it's in such good hands and see the results.
> 
> That Robin came out really nice and I'm sure this Evinrude will to.




If someone is willing to step up and pay more for it in an auction. I'm fine with that. It's when I win something, and someone comes in after an auction ends and offers more for an item that I get upset.


----------



## Balloonatic

Steve is truly a fine person and I'm proud to know him... he is an asset to this board and the hobby. Frankly, I was happy to know it was he who beat me on it; in this case the best man really did win, so it's hard to argue. Best part is I get to see it... and it isn't going into a "black hole" collection where it won't be shared and enjoyed. It's the next best thing to winning it myself.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

I had the honor to hang out with Steve and the Evinrude last night. Its a killer bike that needs very little. There is also another bike that Steve has up his sleeve. Top Secret chit man!

Thank you again Steve! For the Double truss and parts! Much appreciated!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to start on this.  I'll be sure to post in the "project rides" section once I've gathered all the parts.  Looks like I've got a handle on the saddle thanks to a fellow cabe member.  Now if I can only locate an aluminum light and base...


----------



## poolboy1

Ugly girls ALWAYS COOK BETTER......LOL!!!! fudge EVERYONE BUILD IT LIKE YOU WANT IT.


----------



## Nickinator

cyclingday said:


> ...
> But, friends don't let friends ride on that fork.
> Do not hit anything at speed on that bike!
> That fork might look stout, but it will snap like a bread stick in the right situation.




You got that right. Nick at #125 lbs was fine, his buddy at #150 bottomed that bad boy out, and yeah... the fork......Awesome bike tho 
Darcie


----------

